# Iron Max



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

I couldnt find anything in the search results for this product. Do any of you have experience with this? Looks like it kills two birds...iron and manganese. Thoughts?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't see it being too much different than any of the other liquid iron products out there. Just know if you buy that stuff, you are paying double of what it is worth for shipping. You can pick up something similar at Tractor Supply or Site One for about half the price.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

@Mightyquinn what's your go-to iron product? Looks like Siteone has a few options, any favorites?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

@gooodawgs

Why not make your own Iron solution?

4.0 oz of Ferrous Sulfate aka iron(II) sulfate (0.8oz of Fe)
3.4 oz of Ammonium Sulfate
All of this is sprayed per 1000 sq ft. 
You can get the iron from Kelp4less.com or siteone carries it but it might be something that needs to be special ordered. Home depot/Lowe's also carries it but it labeled as moss killer. You will pay through the nose for it and won't get much for what you pay for it.

You can adjust the amount of iron up or down depending on the color you want. Just be careful and don't over do it with the iron as it can turn the turf dark gray/black.

You can also get it at Home Depot or Lowe's but it's labeled as Moss killer. It's very expensive for the amount you get though.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@gooodawgs I know you were not asking me but I had great success last year using SiteOne Fertilizer that has 4.5% iron and using their micronutrient that has 20% iron. Seemed to work really well for me.

https://www.siteone.com/en/080299-lesco-iron-plus-micronutrient-20fe-8mn-5mg-55s-2zn-50-lb/p/11534
https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?skuId=11534&resourceId=9760

https://www.siteone.com/en/098623-lesco-fertilizer-28-3-10-50-polyplus-45fe-50-lb/p/336699
https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?skuId=336699&resourceId=16004

Very cost effective compared to liquid solutions I have found.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gooodawgs said:


> @Mightyquinn what's your go-to iron product? Looks like Siteone has a few options, any favorites?


I have used products like that in the past with good results and have also tried mixing my own like @Theycallmemrr mentioned but I have been a fan of FeATURE and Main Event for the last couple of years as the iron is Chelated and will be more stable plus you aren't paying a lot for shipping water basically and they both have all the micronutrients in them too which you don't get with the Ferrous Sulfate and Ammonium Sulfate mix.

The link for the FeATURE is from a member here at TLF as he is able to buy it in bulk where he lives but for the Main Event you would need to purchase $100 worth to get free shipping which is what I did as it will keep indefinitely as long as it's in a dry location. You generally mix 2-3 oz of the product with a gallon of water per 1,000 sq/ft.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Big fan of Feature and I'll even admit the micro green or whatever it is from Greene County Fert is pretty good, but again, it's liquid and paying for water is kind of stupid.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> gooodawgs said:
> 
> 
> > @Mightyquinn what's your go-to iron product? Looks like Siteone has a few options, any favorites?
> ...


Where can I get some main event iron? Which works best Feature or Main Event?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You can get MAIN EVENT through Midwest Arborist Supply or you can get some FEature through the MarketPlace here on TLF. If you buy $100 worth at MAS you get free shipping which helps bring the cost down a little.

As for which one is better they are both about the same.


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

I was pretty happy with using main event monthly last year. Just mixed it in when it was pgr time.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

:thumbup:


tnbison said:


> I was pretty happy with using main event monthly last year. Just mixed it in when it was pgr time.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> You can get MAIN EVENT through Midwest Arborist Supply or you can get some FEature through the MarketPlace here on TLF. If you buy $100 worth at MAS you get free shipping which helps bring the cost down a little.
> 
> As for which one is better they are both about the same.


Thanks👍🏽


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I just bought some of this impulsively when I was ordering a fungicide. Plan to spray some tomorrow with my PGR. Will update later.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

I just started spraying this at a 2 oz / k and it works fine. I'm going to start going stronger and when I run out will switch to the tractor supply version as @Mightyquinn pointed out.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

I just put down my first application of this last night with my PGR.

Fingers crossed it is a good source of iron.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Not impressed. Can't tell I applied iron. Will up the rate next time.


----------

